

The Power of Gratitude - jgrahamc
http://blog.jgc.org/2010/10/power-of-gratitude.html

======
davidw
We're back to the regularly scheduled good content after the rant. Thanks!

Kidding aside, as the author of some minor open source software, and a few
things here and there, it's always really nice to receive a note of thanks.
Take a moment to do so with that Rails plugin or other little something or
other that makes your life easier.

~~~
draegtun
With every installation of Perl comes _perlthanks_ :
<http://perldoc.perl.org/perlthanks.html>

    
    
        * Can you use perlbug to submit a thank-you note?
    
        Yes, you can do this by either using the -T option, 
        or by invoking the program as perlthanks
    

From older _perlbug_ perldoc it said: _Thank-you notes are good. It makes
people smile._

:)

------
zafka
While it is indeed pleasant to be on the receiving end of gratitude, there is
also real value in being grateful.

The author made the point, that as a result of showing gratitude, he was
somewhat rewarded. I find that just the mental boost that I get when I am in a
grateful state of mind is valuable.

------
100k
Another nice benefit of gratitude is that studies have show it improves the
thanker's happiness.

"The Happiness Hypothesis" covers some of the research on this. Participants
would write a thank you letter to someone they felt they owed something to, or
keep a gratitude diary.

There are a few details on this page:
<http://www.happinesshypothesis.com/beyond-gethappy.html>

------
kertap
Jeff Atwood recently commented on this comic
<http://theoatmeal.com/comics/email> that they left out the "Thanks" email.
This article and my own opinions makes me wonder why wouldn't you say thanks.

------
hundredwatt
Take blame, give praise

